# Pooping/Peeing when she is at someone's place



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is a problem I had over the weekend and I was surprised. Fipsy is really good at potty training and I have no problem with her at home. I have taken her to a couple of places and she was great at someone else's house as well.

But on Sunday, we had to go to 2 places, one place to visit and the other for dinner. At the first place, Fipsy ran upstairs and pooped on the bedroom carpet. 

Next place, I caught her peeing? This was after I had her out about 3 times at this house.

Is this just nervousness being at a new house, and how can I stop her from doing this at someone else's place.

She had never done this before, so I was surprised when it happened.

Sandi.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Sandi. Sounds like it is the newness and nervousness that caused it. With young pups it is hard to expect them to maintain their composure in new surroundings. Havs are usually best at their potty training when they are in the same routine. When Lola was younger (not much than now at 1.5 yrs.!) i kept her on her leash when we visited others houses. It seemed odd to people but they appreciated it after I said why. I just tethered her to me like I did at home to potty train her. She uses pee pads, so I would take one with me. I also kept treats at hand and used it as a training opportunity which worked by distracting her from wanting to explore. 

Lola had a pee accident last month when I had three visitors at my home. There was something about one of them that freaked her out, so she leaked a little pee on the floor right at the door, as she was pacing around with her tail down. Sometimes these things happen.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks so much - I had never thought of keeping her on her leash, and I can sure do that - that is a great idea.

Sandi


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it depends on the dog and their stress level .. 
My first hav was very social and he was fine as long as I remembered to potty him before I took him in to the strange house .
Cosmo is a different story in fact the last time I took them to a friends house both of them just could not seem to stop pooping even though they had been walked and exercised and pooped twice before I left .
I do not take them to anyones house anymore . They are both well trained at home but for some reason they act out when we are away from home .. 
It is too hard to watch them constantly .. Keeping them on a leash is a great idea . I must say it always happens in a home where they are other dogs so I know there is a bit of a competition going on as to what are you doing in my house .. 
It is not a relaxing visit for me so for now I leave them at home ..


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with the stress level - Fipsy is great when dogs come over and are in her own house, but at someone else's house, it is a different story. She is a bit timid, and she really wants to take her time to get to know you before she lets you come up to you.

Both houses she had never been at before, and the first house, she was majorily stressed at.

I really like the leash idea, never thought of that.

Sandi.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I kept Dexter on a leash while eating lunch over at a friend's home. It was a pain to have him leashed to me for 3 hours, but well worth it because I could tell when Dexter was getting restless....we would go outside....a lot of the times, he did not do anything but take a break...we probably went outside at least 3 times within the 3 hours. No accidents in the friend's home!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

You know, why would I not have thought of putting her on a leash - this forum is the best - ask a question and you get a lot of great answers.

I am going to do this from now on when we go out until she settles down.

Sandi


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandi, my two will be 3 this summer and they STILL do this at others' houses. :frusty: I hate it. I have them both on leash when we first walk into a house and greet people, then we head out to the back yard first thing. They run out there, do their thing (not like they hadn't already done it 3 or 4 times since we left home!) and then come back in. I still have to watch them like hawks. Depending where we are at, I will ask if we can keep doors closed (rooms, bathrooms, etc...). If I can't ask, then I keep them by me as much as possible. Sometimes, they will still sneak in a poop or pee somewhere. If we catch them in the act, we shout 'no'! and get them outside asap.

What's difficult is that most homes we visit have dogs and the dogs do eventually want to run around and play, which is impossible if they are leashed to me. I don't want to leave them at home because then they'll never learn! 

I thought with time and with going to these same homes often it would stop, but no......


----------

